
Ask HN: What happens when AI gets too smart for CAPTCHA? - holaboyperu
I have been thinking a lot about this. I&#x27;m kinda worried about the consequences on spamming through artificial intelligence. I&#x27;m kinda curious to hear people&#x27;s opinions.
======
tracker1
As is often the case, xkcd to the rescue.

[https://xkcd.com/810/](https://xkcd.com/810/)

